# Brave kitty....



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

i may be no taller than a few inches, but inside im a lion, i can take on this guy...... first ill give him a little kissy, think hes got a girlfriend...


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Lol, I have a white tiger like that.. Thats a small kitten!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

It fooled me for a minute


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Brave kitty!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's cute! :lol:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, that's so cute! What a brave little kitty!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

That's SOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!

:wink:


----------

